# Helmand



## tomahawk6 (31 May 2015)

The ANA are reluctant to patrol,which gives freedom of movement to the Taliban.It wont be long before the Taliban are running Helmand.Pretty sad.

http://www.stripes.com/news/helmand-based-afghan-soldiers-largely-abandon-counterinsurgency-patrols-taught-by-coalition-forces-as-security-deteriorates-1.349838


----------

